# Gluing plastic cutting board for transducer mount



## wilkins26 (Apr 29, 2014)

Hey guys I have been reading all of the comments on here and other chat rooms on gluing a piece of polyethlene (plastic cutting board) to transom so there are no holes drilled in the transom. I was wondering on the glue everyone used because I went to a plastic store near my house and asked him about it and he said that there is no glue that he knows of that would glue that to an aluminum boat. Just really confused because people have Said they have had good luck with the 3m 5200 thoughts please 
Thanks 
Mike


----------



## TNtroller (Apr 30, 2014)

Google sternmate or sternsaver, I installed a Sternsaver on my Tracker tin to attach my LSS1 xducer, and its still there after 2 yrs. The sternsaver kit includes an epoxy to attach to the boat and a block of the plastic material large enough to mount the xducer.


----------



## 03sp500 (Apr 30, 2014)

I just did this deal 2 Saturdays ago. bought a 3/4 inch cutting board from amazon for 12.00 and a tube of 3M 5200 based on all the posts here. I roughed up the cutting board and the area on my boat that it would go on. glued it, clamped it, and waited a week. I have no tests done yet but I'm pretty sure it aint going anywhere. Im very happy with the results. that 5200 is some sticky stuff. just have a clamping set up ready and tested before your ready to commit. once its on its on.

oh yea I forgot to mention. I took a forster bit and drilled a few shallow hole (not all the way thru) on the back of the board for the 5200 to grab onto. just like the stern saver has.


----------



## Nohasslekindaguy (May 2, 2014)

03sp500 said:


> oh yea I forgot to mention. I took a forster bit and drilled a few shallow hole (not all the way thru) on the back of the board for the 5200 to grab onto. just like the stern saver has.



This is a good idea, but I believe the stern saver has threaded holes drilled into it. I haven't found any company that recommends their glue holding to polyethylene. I believe it chemically resists glue. Polyethylene is an oil based plastic. Not to say that it won't work, it just isn't "supposed" to. With the threaded holes, it doesn't matter if the plastic resists the glue. It is hardening up in the threads and mechanically holding it. You could just run a tap into the hole to accomplish the same deal.


----------

